# Ура!!! НАМ ДВА ГОДА!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМСЯ!!!



## iolka

пс... сообщения с ключами будут отправлены в ЛС в течении часа.


----------



## akok

Поздравляем сами себя


----------



## Drongo

Какая интересная дата *22.11.* два одинаковых числа. :good2:

Ребята, я поздравляю вас\нас с таким праздником и маленькой годовщиной. На самом деле два года это не так уже и мало. Мне очень нравится атмосфера коллектива, отличные ребята, с которыми можно запросто поговорить, пошутить. Есть такая песня "Памяти Че Гевары", там есть слова:

_...
Стал прозрачным и сердце одно
Очертанья скульптуры тают,
Но расплавить его не дано...
..._

Я желаю форуму, чтобы нас никто и никогда не расплавил. Желаю нам всем процветания, стабильности, креатива и новых и новых побед. С Днём Рождения *VirusNet.Info*, ура!!! :good2:


----------



## Tiare

Поздравляю мой любимый форум *VirusNet.Info* и всех форумчан с этим праздником:victory:

Пользуясь случаем, выражаю благодарность всем создателям, основателям, администраторам, модераторам и всем тем, кто помогает развивать этот ресурс. :thank_you2: 

:yahoo:


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю нас \вас - всех ! :drinks::drinks:


----------



## alena

Поздравляю!


----------



## edde

Желаю всем нам счастья, здоровья, успешного развития и вразумительных пользователей.


----------



## zirreX

От всей души поздравляю всех наших форумчан!!!Желаю всем нам здоровья, успехов, а также новых и интересных идей!!!

:drinks:


----------



## OKshef

Поздравляю всех с годовщиной!
Желаю дальнейшего развития, интересных решений, творческих успехов!


----------



## Саныч

Поздравляю вас\нас - как классно сказано. 

_Промчалось время.
Вы цветёте!
Немало трудностей в пути
Пришлось Вам встретить - и пройти!
Теперь уж Вы не пропадете!
Стоите прочно на ногах
В делах все больший ждет размах.:victory:
_

Поздравляю! Ребята, будем жить!


----------



## zaq

*Поздравляю всех с замечательной датой
Пусть сбудется все, что задумано!

*​


----------



## SNS-amigo

2 года!!! Неужели???

Искренне поздравляю всех основателей портала VIRUSNET.INFO, администрацию, преподавателей, студентов, участников форума и всех-всех-всех, для кого ЭТА ДАТА очень и очень важна!!!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 35 секунд_
*zaq*, благодарю за прекрасный коллаж, особо за то, что там и наши скромные персоны крутятся в общем хороводе.


----------



## Drongo

Наташа, действительно, очень классно получилось с аватарками! :good2: Я бы никогда не додумался сделать вот так скромно и просто, но сколько тепла в твоём коллаже. Слов нет! Этож сколько ты выбирала картинки..... Спасибо тебе. :good2:


----------



## thyrex

Ура! Ура! Ура! 

Поздравляю всех нас


----------



## Arbitr

Праздравляю всех нас много разз !!
жаль моя улитка не доползла..


----------



## Farger

С праздничком вас!!!
Хочу поздравить весь коллектив ресурса virusnet с таким важным событием и пожелать вам процветания, благополучия и идти только вперед! Вы на это заслуживаете!


----------



## akok

*zaq*, очень красивый коллаж, спасибо!


----------



## goredey

Всех с праздничком!!! В особенности коллектив ресурса virusnet!
Я рад, что один год из двух провёл с Вами.


----------



## zaq

Спасибо за добрые слова и прошу прощения у тех, у кого нет аватарки и у тех, кого я случайно пропустила. 

В этом _дружеском круге_ все равно есть все!


----------



## Mila

*Желаю всем здоровья и удачи,
Тепла в семье и рвения в труде!
Мы вместе, мы - команда, это значит,
Что будет нам успех сиять везде!​*

*Начиналось это так:*




​
*а сейчас уже вот так​*





Поздравляю всех с праздником!

Спасибо* akoK* и *ТроПа* за идею, вокруг которой сплотилось такое количество специалистов и просто хороших людей. Пусть будет тепло вам в нашем доме!

Отдельное спасибо *iolka* за красивую открытку и поздравление, *zaq* за прекрасный коллаж.


----------



## Сашка

Поздравляю всех!!!


----------



## Mistik

О-о-о! Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Вархаммер

Гип гип ураа!!! Спасибо все преподам, нашей уважаемой администрации и всем участникам форума!!!


----------



## Rashevskiy

Мои поздравления!


----------



## ARMA9000

Поздравляю!
Желаю всем новых познаний!


----------



## lmp

Поздравляю Администрацию проекта,очень хороших Учителей а также всех форумчан с праздником!!!


----------



## gjf




----------



## akok

День рождение уже наступило  мы объявляем кто получит подарки.






Ура!!!


----------



## Drongo

Спасибо друзья. Спасибо.


----------



## Serega_

Поздравляю администрацию, преподавателей, а так же всех пользователей данного ресурса *VirusNet.Info* с *Днём Рождения*!!! :dance: :drinks: :yahoo: arty:
Желаю процветания, успехов и финансового благополучия!!!

Огромное Спасибо всем, кто причастен к столь приятному сюрпризу!!! :thank_you2:


----------



## thyrex

Спасибо за подарок. Попробую обязательно. Хотя бы на виртуалке


----------



## zirreX

Спасибо, очень приятный сюрприз!


----------



## beve

Спасибо за подарок. Очень удивлен, наверное придется теперь попробовать. Поздравляю всех форумчан с сегодняшней датой! Так держать!


----------



## edde

Подарок замечательный, спасибо  :thank_you2:


----------



## maklaut

Поздравляю!!! Желаю успехов, действительно хороший форум!!! так держать!! :i-m_so_happy:


----------



## Loader

Мои поздравления! Очень рад что ресурс продолжает динамично развиваться.


----------



## mik-a-el

От имени всего сообщества cyberforum.ru поздравляю, желаю дальнейшего процветания и плодотворного сотрудничества


----------



## Arbitr

Спасибо, огромное спасибо, преогромное спасибо за подарок, и конечно же еще раз всех нас поздравляю, удачи и успехов нам!)


----------



## S.R

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## icotonev

Здравствуйте, друзья ..!Я хочу от моего имени,в честь дня рождения всей команды на VirusNet..!Примите мои искренние поздравления по случаю дня рождения !Хотя и с некоторой задержкой (я был на дежурстве - 24 часа) Позвольте мне выразить благодарность всем вам....быть здоровым и счастливым.....!Друзья, ура из Болгарии..!











И то, что день рождения без торта и шампанского...!С Днем Рождения..!


п.п.Спасибо за подарок ...очень приятный сюрприз.. это замечательный подарок ...Еще раз, С Днем Рождения..!:thank_you2:


----------



## зарина

​
Поздравляю всех причастных к этому празднику!

Процветания ! Спасибо вам за этот доброжелательный подход к пользователю. У вас действительно тепло.


----------



## Sfera

Поздравляю!!!
Желаю благополучия и процветания!

Говорю спасибо за то, что подставляете плечо в трудную минуту, излечивая системы, а порой и головы пользователей.
За то, что терпеливо и кропотливо вкладываете в наши умы науку, щедро делясь знаниями.
За то, что просты и добродушны в общении )). 
За то, что вы есть.


----------



## whop

поздравляю всех с праздником, желаю успешно поработать еще десять раз по столько же (минимум), причем как говорят англичане with mutial benefit 
за подарок большое спасибо


----------



## Вархаммер

А открыточку нормально так сбацали. Это я говорю как бывший полиграфист и дизайнер недоучка.  Еще раз ВСЕХ Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Oligarh

Поздравляю! Спасибо за тот климат, который вы создали на этом проекте! Двигаться только вперед!


----------



## Igolka

*Поздравляю!*


----------



## Сандра

Бываю здесь не так часто, не мой профиль занятия, но всегда с удовольствием!
Есть много интересной информации, как специфической, так и развлекательной. Спасибо за хороший проект и доброжелательность к нам, пользователям. Это многого стоит! Еще раз спасибо! Процветания и успехов!




 


​


----------



## Analyzer

Ого какой праздник.:yess: Поздравляю всех ! :victory:
Спасибо админам за создание форума с правильной политикой и с человеческим отношением :thank_you2: 
Растем и развиваемся дальше ! 
поздновато отписался отмечал )


----------



## sanada

Всех-всех с праздником!!! Преподавателей, администраторов, создателей, форумчан, студентов, практикантов и просто всех хороших людей, причастных к этому событию! Два года - это срок и уже не малый. Пусть будет еще много раз по столько! Поздравляю сам себя с тем, что имею возможность здесь учиться На мой взгляд две важнейших вещи соединились на этом форуме - команда грамотнейших профессионалов и замечательное доброжелательное отношение друг к другу всех участников. Еще раз всех нас с праздником!


----------

